# Your favorite fishing reel



## rob066 (Jun 15, 2016)

My favorite reel has been a Shimano Stradic FH400o. I have been using it since 2007. This year I replaced the FH with a FK. I have a feeling it is not going to compare the old and proven FH. My second reel of choice is a Daiwa BG15. It is old but a rock solid simple reel by design.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 15, 2016)

Abu Garcia 6500 bait caster with 20lb. braided. Been using it in the river for about 15 years. Plenty of power for the big cats and carp.


----------



## hopm (Jun 16, 2016)

Calcutta


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 16, 2016)

hopm said:


> Calcutta



I've owned a 251 left handed for well over a decade and it is still running fine and smooth in fresh and salt water and still looks brand new. I recently found out I can swap gears from Curado to get up to 6.4? ratio......I'm going to look into that soon.
my second fave is a Diawa SS tournament 1600 spinning reel, cast very nice and a very smooth drag also.


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 30, 2016)

Penn Senator 16/0 for shark fishing. 












Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 30, 2016)

Gotta love those Penns, they last forever. I have a vintage 209 and 309 I use in the river for catfish.


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice. Mine goes on a vintage Fenwick. 


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## svk (Jul 18, 2016)

I lost a Shimano Sonora so I just ordered a new 10 and 25 series today. For a low 40 dollar reel they cannot be beat for freshwater fishing. Smooth as butter and I love the orange color.

I also have a 25 series Diawa Regal that I really like. 

For bargain reel a Quantum Optix is hard to beat.


----------



## mike385 (Jul 21, 2016)

Baitcasters - gen 2 Revo STX
Spinning - Shimano Symetre


----------



## DaFuzz (Jul 21, 2016)

Fly-Ross Evolution LT
Casting-Lews MB
Ultralight-Pflueger President


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 22, 2016)

svk said:


> I lost a Shimano Sonora so I just ordered a new 10 and 25 series today. For a low 40 dollar reel they cannot be beat for freshwater fishing. Smooth as butter and I love the orange color.
> 
> I also have a 25 series Diawa Regal that I really like.
> 
> For bargain reel a Quantum Optix is hard to beat.



I have owned 4 Regal-Xs for about 15 yrs. 2 2500 and 2 3500s. They all came w 2 spools and they have all caught too many fish to count. 2 are noisy now but still function well, 2 are quiet and almost as smooth as new. Probably the best reels I've owned for the low prices I paid for them.


----------



## Toyboy (Sep 1, 2016)

We're pretty much all bait casters here. Daiwa Pro Casters and St Croix rods


----------



## weimedog (Nov 26, 2016)

It was a Shimano Symetre on a Shimano Cumura rod and now its Lew's Speed Spin on a Halo Rod..Half the cost and works better for me.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 26, 2016)

I inherited a Diawa Whisker SS tournament spinning reel this year and it has become my favorite spinning reel. Loaded w 20 lb braid it casts a looong way, drag is strong and smooth and I really like the clicker on the drag. While casting in 15-20 mph winds @ on beach I never had any wind knots. It also cranks like a winch retrieving 4 oz bottom weights and 5/8-3/4 casting jigs.


----------

